# Broken egg inside chicken



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

One of our pullets is egg bound and the egg is broken. Any suggestions?


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm a vet tech, so I have access to fluids, pain meds, gloves, etc. We are looking it up at work but thought I'd get some advice from experienced chicken keepers.


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

Back again... Now that I'm home (hubby texted with the news) I've discovered there does not seem to be a egg at all. She is not walking, has labored breathing and is showing the same symptoms as our two pullets who died a month ago. I don't know what to do.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm in Florida and had this a month ago. had 2 hens die so I immediately put them on duramycin. The rest of my flock pulled through. I'm a novice at chickens but it might be something to try.


----------

